# Google- IBS Diet Plan | How â€œGreat Taste No Painâ€ Helps People Treat Irritable Bowel ... - DigitalJournal.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS Diet Plan | How â€œGreat Taste No Painâ€ Helps People Treat Irritable Bowel ...*
*DigitalJournal.com (press release)*
Great Taste No Pain is the newest achievement of Sherry Brescia, who claims to give people the *IBS* diet plan to help them eliminate the problem of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and digestive issues permanently. The new program combines with some *...*
Fusion Health Launches A Synergistic Product To Manage *Irritable Bowel* *...*<nobr>EIN News (press release)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

